# Does the latest Kona Honzo ST fit 27.5+?



## Barbapapa (Apr 15, 2021)

I was wondering if anybody here knows if the current version of the Honzo ST frame fits 27.5+ tires. It seems like they discontinued the Big Honzo st and the new geometry on the regular honzo looks better than the old geometry they still have on the big honzo. I know you could fit 27.5+ on the old Honzo Ti but the current frame is vastly different.


----------

